# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صورة عن البقيع....

## bawsel

بسمه تعالى

ارجو من الي عنده صورة عن البقيع توضح قبور الائمة عليهم السلام  يحطها ضروري بس واضحة

الله يسلمكم

----------


## بريط

يسلمو على الصور

----------

